# Outubro na Finlândia



## RMira (17 Set 2007 às 15:43)

Olá colegas do meteopt.

Tenho viagem marcada para Helsinquia dia 5 de Outubro e depois 5 dias em Helsinquia e 5 em Rovaniemi. Pelo meio vou até Tallin. O que eu pergunto é que tipo de tempo posso esperar por aquela zona agora? Será que já poderei ver alguma neve (nomeadamente em Rovaniemi)? Estou também com receio de o tempo estar mau cá e o avião não poder voar...estou assim também porque é a primeira vez que voo, eu e a minha futura esposa, é lua de mel (adoramos frio).

Tenho visto o GFS mas varia muito (umas vezes coloca muito frio, outras retira tudo). O que precisava eram de valores mais estatisticos, até para saber que tipo de roupa levar.

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2007 às 16:51)

A ver se algum serve:

*Worldclimate*
http://www.worldclimate.com/
Mete o nome da cidade, que ele depois mostra várias médias mensais (24-hr Average Temperature, Average Rainfall, etc).

Por exemplo:
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/grid.pl?gr=N60E024

*WUnderground*
Outro, o WUnderground, podes sempre consultar o histórico (History & Almanac) das várias estações:
http://www.wunderground.com/global/FI.html

*FMI (Finnish Meteorological Institute)*
O IM lá do sitio...

Finland's Climate
http://www.fmi.fi/weather/climate.html


----------



## RMira (17 Set 2007 às 16:55)

Obrigado Vince. Como é uma realidade completamente diferente da nossa é complicado olhar para os mapas, nos nossos olho e consigo tirar algo agora deles parece-me mais complicado (se calhar não é).


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2007 às 23:09)

Batota! Vais tentar ver neve antes que nós este Inverno 

Desejo-te desde já uma boa viagem com a tua cara-metade 


Podes acompanhar de grosso modo se já caiu neve ou não nas zonas que vai visitar neste site:

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.jpg

Neste momento não parece que haja neve como é natural...









De qualquer maneira olhando para os valores climáticos de Sodankylä uma cidade perto de Rovaniemi acho que há uma grande probabilidade de veres neve, uma vez que Outubro é dos meses com mais precipitação e com uma média de temperatura bem baixa....












http://www.educaplus.org/


----------



## RMira (18 Set 2007 às 09:05)

Hehe, obrigado Minho. Excelente linha de orientação essa que referiste. Espero mesmo que possa ver alguma neve e deixar aqui no fórum fotos do momento, esperando claro que em Dezembro, Janeiro possamos ter também alegrias destas em Portugal. 

Abraço


----------



## mocha (18 Set 2007 às 10:16)

tenho uma amiga a viver em Helsinquia, posso lhe perguntar como é k tá o tempo por la


----------



## RMira (18 Set 2007 às 10:33)

mocha disse:


> tenho uma amiga a viver em Helsinquia, posso lhe perguntar como é k tá o tempo por la



 Já agora era importante saber como estão as coisas por lá e por quem lá vive. Saber o que esperar nesta altura.


----------



## mocha (18 Set 2007 às 17:15)

@ Mirones: vais te casar e não convidas ninguem??
ja não ha info via Helsinquia pra ninguem
agora a serio, tou a falar com a minha amiga, neste momento ta de chuva e estão aproximadamente 10ºC


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 14:02)

mocha disse:


> @ Mirones: vais te casar e não convidas ninguem??
> ja não ha info via Helsinquia pra ninguem
> agora a serio, tou a falar com a minha amiga, neste momento ta de chuva e estão aproximadamente 10ºC




Hehe...ok ok 

Obrigado pela info, parece que ainda está "ameno"


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 15:58)

é parece k sim, entretanto ela teve de sair não deu pra saber mais detalhes, mas conhece Rovaniemi tb, assim k souber de mais novidades posto aqui


----------



## RMira (1 Out 2007 às 10:15)

Casado de fresco e a poucos dias de ir para a Finlândia (parto dia 5) estou a começar a gostar de ver os modelos para a 2ª semana lá...com iso -4 e -5 

Será que vou ter alguma sorte e apanhar também alguma neve?


----------



## mocha (1 Out 2007 às 10:43)

parabens Mirones, , a ver se ate final da semana, sei de noticias frescas la pra aqueles lados


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Out 2007 às 17:18)

Os meus parabéns  e digo-te desde já que escolheste muito bem...!Acho que uma lua d mel com neve deve ser bem romantica...!Quem me dera que a minha namorada gostasse assim d frio como eu p um dia poder fazer o mesmo que tu vais fazer!
Grande abraço e felicidades!


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2007 às 21:50)

Antes de mais parabéns mirrones, bem-vindo ao clube 

Quanto ao tempo na Finlândia parece que estás com sorte, olha só para o GFS:











Agora é continuar a acompanhar, mas assim como está era neve e frio na certa


----------



## T-Storm (3 Out 2007 às 12:30)

mirones disse:


> Casado de fresco e a poucos dias de ir para a Finlândia (parto dia 5) estou a começar a gostar de ver os modelos para a 2ª semana lá...com iso -4 e -5
> 
> Será que vou ter alguma sorte e apanhar também alguma neve?



Boas mirones,

É assim, eu já vivi na Finlândia uns meses à 2 anos atras e sem olhar agr para aos mapas posso dizer-te que dificilmente apanharás neve (mesmo em rovaniemi) 

Quando eu la estive as primeiras neves so apareceram para inicios de novembro, no entanto não quer dizer que em outubro isso não aconteça...(pelo que os suomis me disseram, o clima tem aquecido bastante por lá e a cada ano que passa parece que a neve vem em menores quantidades )

No entanto, apesar de provavelmente nao apanhares neve, frio apanhas de certeza!  Eu tive em rovaniemi em finais de novembro e apanhei -8ºC durante o dia e o primeiro nevão a sério...foi lindo! (a ver se qq dia ponho aqui algumas fotos)

Boa viagem e nao te esqueças de ir visitar o pai natal e o parque das renas!


----------



## RMira (3 Out 2007 às 16:31)

Obrigado pessoal, colocar aqui algumas fotos caso neve ou mesmo caso não neve


----------



## mocha (4 Out 2007 às 10:39)

ainda não tenho notícias de lá,não tenho tido mt tempo para estar aqui no computar, pois tenho a minha gata doente, e não sei se a minha amiga Lina tem vindo ao msn ou não, acho k vais ter de te guiar pelas previsões e modelos, desejo te uma boa viagem, e tira fotos muitas


----------



## RMira (4 Out 2007 às 11:34)

Olhando para os mapas parece que se reforça a ideia de que vamos "rapar" muito frio sobretudo em Rovaniemi 





Com 520 dam de espessura parece-me que, a manter-se assim teremos "festa" 





E este mapa é LINDO 





Hehe...espero encher o fórum de fotos!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Out 2007 às 21:39)

Felicidades e diverte-te 
Ficamos a aguardar por essas fotos


----------



## mocha (9 Out 2007 às 14:37)

o Mirones é k tá com sorte, no www.meteoalarm.eu alerta amarelo de neve la pra finlandia queremos mtas fotosssss


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2007 às 21:58)

Vamos vigiando o que se passa por lá...

Webcams em Rovaniemi
http://www.rovaniemi.fi/?deptid=18155

Algumas Webcams em Helsínquia

http://h3.finnmap-infra.fi/cam/kamera.html
http://nettikamera.lasipalatsi.fi/view/view.shtml?imagePath=/mjpg/video.mjpg&size=1
http://www.lintukoto.net/lintukoto/webcam/


A ver se sempre aparece o elemento branco


----------



## RMira (10 Out 2007 às 08:07)

Ola pessoal ai em Portugal, espero que o tempo por ai esteja animado 

Neste momento estou em Rovaniemi e o ceu esta azul (peco desculpa mas o teclado e finlandes e nao tem acentos ). Nao ha ainda vestigios de neve. Vamos ver se cai alguma coisa 

Em Helsinquia apanhei muita chuva no ultimo dia e a temperatura a cair ate aos 7C.

Aqui sigo com 0C e ceu limpo. Cumprimentos!


----------



## HotSpot (10 Out 2007 às 12:06)

Grandes webcam's. Nalgumas já se ve o "elemento branco"

Tras fotos mirones


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2007 às 21:10)

resto de boas ferias, e boa sorte em busca do elemento branco
traz neve pra gente tb


----------



## RMira (12 Out 2007 às 10:37)

Estou muito triste  esta farto de ameacar uma bela nevada e ate agora nada 

O GFS refere hoje a tarde como o melhor momento para ter neve ca, a temperatura esta a cair, hoje bateu os 5 negativos as 8h. Agora tenho 1C.

Vamos ver...queria apenas uma foto de neve!

Ja tenho varias de gelo, lagos congelados, etc...


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2007 às 14:38)

ena k bom, aos menos ja fotografaste qlq coisa e tas aí no bem bom do fresquinho, hj por acaso falei com a minha amiga e diz k por agora so agua neve
boa sorte para logo a tarde


----------



## RMira (14 Out 2007 às 11:44)

Bom dia amigos,

Bem, vindo da Finlândia posso dizer que foi uma experiência muit agradável, conhecemos um país muito diferente com cultura muito diferente, modos de estar opostos dos nossos (mais frios, nórdicos ).

No que se refere a meteo, tenho várias fotos que gostaria de postar (neve nada , viemos ontem e só nevou em Rovaniemi de noite hoje ), mas penso que tenho algumas fotos interessantes. Gostaria de perguntar se posso colocá-las aqui ou se será melhor abrir novo tópico nas imagens e fazer link?


----------



## mocha (14 Out 2007 às 14:15)

mirones disse:


> Bom dia amigos,
> 
> Bem, vindo da Finlândia posso dizer que foi uma experiência muit agradável, conhecemos um país muito diferente com cultura muito diferente, modos de estar opostos dos nossos (mais frios, nórdicos ).
> 
> No que se refere a meteo, tenho várias fotos que gostaria de postar (neve nada , viemos ontem e só nevou em Rovaniemi de noite hoje ), mas penso que tenho algumas fotos interessantes. Gostaria de perguntar se posso colocá-las aqui ou se será melhor abrir novo tópico nas imagens e fazer link?



bem vindo de volta, quero ver essas fotos


----------



## RMira (14 Out 2007 às 17:11)

As fotos já estão no fórum das imagens.


----------

